# SMS HVAC and TF



## CASADOCS (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like I will require these two last books, anyone have them available for sale?

Six Minute Solutions - Thermal and Fluids Systems and HVAC and Refrigeration, both Second Edition.

Thanks!


----------



## heath014 (Feb 2, 2011)

What is your depth?


----------



## CASADOCS (Feb 2, 2011)

heath014 said:


> What is your depth?


MD, and yours?


----------

